# Blazers worst team in the league according to Pat Riley



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> ''They sent our most bitter rival for ring ceremony night, and San Antonio got, basically, the worst team in the league,'' Riley said, half-jokingly, about the Trail Blazers, who used the first pick in the draft on center Greg Oden, who is injured. ``Thank you [commissioner] David [Stern]. We got the shark eater who wanted us badly. I would have liked to have seen maybe Atlanta or somebody.''


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/48911/20071101/unfair_scheduling_for_heat/

Ummmm Pat, wipe the hair grease out of your eyes and watch the Blazers play before spouting off garbage like that.

I never have liked Riley. Probably the biggest slimeball coach out there.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

He will die.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Did he and the Heat just become this years Ricky Davis' cockroach comment? 

Can't wait to see LMA call Riley a ***** after a free throw


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Hope our team sees this.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I think that:

A) You guys are reading way too much into this and

B) It's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

who cares what Riley says? The Heat are now in the "just also-ran" in the Eastern Conference. Shaq will get injured and the rest of that team is old or really not that good.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Miksaid said:


> He will die.


Well, so will all of us, for that matter.

Bill Simmons put the Blazers second worst in his predictions, ahead of only the Timberwolves. 

These so called experts, as we have noted, have not seen a Blazer game in two years. I will love to see them look like fools.

If the Blazers are the worst team in the league, how come San Antonio had so much trouble beating them?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

That is absolutely bulletin board material. Way to go Riley, go bail on your team once again when you don't feel things are going right with Shaq missing another 60-70 games, and Dwayne Wade crying again or getting superstar calls for traveling and whatnot.

Remember this?

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aySGUzzxjGE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aySGUzzxjGE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Hold on, there's something lost on me here.

When did San Antonio become Miami's rival?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

alext42083 said:


> That is absolutely bulletin board material. Way to go Riley, go bail on your team once again when you don't feel things are going right with Shaq missing another 60-70 games, and Dwayne Wade crying again or getting superstar calls for traveling and whatnot.
> 
> Remember this?
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aySGUzzxjGE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aySGUzzxjGE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


the best part of that clip (besides the clear shot that he wasn't fouled) was how Wade's look on his face when they showed him on the floor. He looked as if he knew he was "fouled" because there's no way that he could've tripped on his own.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

humor arh arh


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Hap said:


> Hold on, there's something lost on me here.
> 
> When did San Antonio become Miami's rival?


I think he meant Miami's ring ceremony last season when they got Chicago on opening night and they blew his team out.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Hap said:


> Hold on, there's something lost on me here.
> 
> When did San Antonio become Miami's rival?


They're not. As alext42083 said, he was referring to the Bulls and whining that they had to play a tough opponent the night of their ring ceremony and the Spurs got a patsy.



> Instead, Riley pointed out what he believes was a bit of unfair scheduling. Last season, the Heat received their championship rings before playing the Bulls, who spoiled the ring ceremony with a 42-point victory.


Geez what a whiner. You lose, on opening night, the first game after winning the NBA championship, at home, by 42 points, to the team you beat in the first round of the play-offs, and you're complaining about scheduling. News flash Pat, your boys weren't ready to play and that's on you, as their coach. Chicago showed up to play and you're guys showed up to get their rings.

The Spurs are professionals. They come prepared to play every night no matter who the opponent. You won't see them get blown out by 42 points EVER, let alone at home on opening night when they are getting their championship rings.

Miami became complacent after winning their title. Shaq achieved his goal (winning a ring without Kobe) and basically took the following regular season off. Even Riley took a 21-game mid-season vacation when they were supposed to be defending their title. And he complains about scheduling... Hey Pat, the team was just following your lead and taking a night off.

BNM


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

I think you guys are getting too excited. Riley did not
make a detailed analysis of every team in the league, and
decide the Blazers were the worst. From his point of view,
one of the bottom 6 teams in the league lost their best
scorer which probably puts them at the bottom.

He's also just making excuses for losing so big to the
Bulls last year. The slap at the Blazers is insignificant,
the fact that he's making excuses for last year is LAME!

Hey, if the Blazers use this as bulletin board material
then great. But I don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Good post, BNM. I would only add that both San Antonio and Portland came to play. San Antonio showed they are the better team. But Portland hardly laid down and played dead.

I think Riles is jealous. He (and his team) is all about the past. San Antonio is the present. Portland is the future. :vbanana:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Well go cry me a river Pat. It just so happens that every team that wins a title has a big crosshair on them from the start of the season until they are knocked out of the playoff race.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

We DID win the lottery...maybe he just assumed we were the worst team. But it isn't 1984 anymore (or whenever the draft format changed).


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

hasoos said:


> Well go cry me a river Pat. It just so happens that every team that wins a title has a big crosshair on them from the start of the season until they are knocked out of the playoff race.


In spite of his long tenures in New York and Miami, Riley's Laker roots are showing. After winning a title, he and his team had a huge sense of entitlement - like the whole league should just bow down to them and allow them to take the following season off (which many of them, including Riley, did for long stretches).

But that's not how it works. You can't just not show up to play and expect other professionals to LET you win. The problem is the Heat had to play SOMEONE that night and the way they played there isn't a team in the league that wouldn't have beaten them handily.

It's funny he mentions Atlanta as his choice for an easy opponent. Atlanta was far inferior to Miami in terms of talent, but since they won four of their first five it's obvious they can read a calendar and knew when the regular season started - unlike Miami who lost eight of their first twelve while "defending" their title.

Miami, including their coach, acted like the regular season didn't matter - and it showed. So, I think it's more than a bit disingenuous for Riley to complain about the regular season scheduling a year later. Sounds like he's just trying to cover up for the fact that he and his players underachieved in the season following their championship. Ironically, all his whining has done is remind people how lame his team was last year and the fact that he deserted them for 21 games mid-season. When the going gets tough, the lame get going (on vacation).

BNM


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm not a Pat Riley fan but do you guys fail to recognize that he was joking around?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I want to also point out the irony that people are calling him a whiner while they are whining about what he said.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Ummm Pat you do realize this is the 07/08 season?.....get over it.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow. Pat Riley. He was relevant when I was 6.

-Pop


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Schilly said:


> I'm not a Pat Riley fan but do you guys fail to recognize that he was joking around?



Really, where does it say "Jokingly replied." Maybe it is you are failing to see he was dead serious.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

hasoos said:


> Really, where does it say "Jokingly replied." Maybe it is you are failing to see he was dead serious.


You're both wrong (or maybe, both right). He was half-joking. Which I guess means he was also half-serious.



Pat Riley said:


> "They sent our most bitter rival for ring ceremony night, and San Antonio got, basically, the worst team in the league," Riley said, half-jokingly, about the Trail Blazers...


BNM


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Yeah Half joking in the sense that he wasn't taking it seriously and half serious in the sense that it wasn't a big stretch of the truth. Portland was a bottom 6 team and go the #1 overall pick. Chicago took Miami to 6 game sin the 1st round of the playoffs the season when Miami won it.

So i am wondering why it is we are sos sensitive that we take offense to something that A: was in a joking nature and B: Wasn't a big stretch.

Get over it guys, Pat wasn't trying by any means to "dis" us.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I hope Nate uses this a bulletin board material, regardless of Riley's intent or context.

And I hope we kick the crap outta Miami when we play them this season, to make Riley think twice about pointing the finger at us again (again, regardless of his intent or context).

Because, you know, the Blazers have MUCH younger, fresher legs than the Heat do at this point. 

PBF


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Schilly said:


> So i am wondering why it is we are sos sensitive that we take offense to something that A: was in a joking nature and B: Wasn't a big stretch.
> 
> Get over it guys, Pat wasn't trying by any means to "dis" us.


Actually, I wasn't responding to him "dissing" the Blazers. I was calling him out for complaining about the scheduling when it was HIS team that failed to show up on opening night - and for most of the regular season (they didn't finally climb above 0.500 until early March - way to "defend" that title). Rather than half-jokingly/half-seriously "dissing" other teams, perhaps he should worry about getting his own team ready to play.

Yeah, while calling the Blazers THE worst team in the league isn't a HUGE stretch it's also not accurate and a slight to the progress this team has made. And, as such, it SHOULD be used as bulletin board material. Even when you are the worst (which the Blazers are not), you don't appreciate other people pointing it out and joking about it.

BNM


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Quick. Name the worst team in the NBA.

It's probably not the Blazers, but they're certainly in the conversation.

Riley's complaint/joke/whatever might be motivating to the players and/or irritating to us... but it's not necessarily inaccurate.

Ed O.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

I've never been a fan of Pat, but he's a decent NBA coach. 

He didn't need to say this, but it doesn't matter. Blazers, until they prove otherwise, are one of the worst 1/3 of the league. The Heat having their ring ceremony being spoiled by the Bulls (one of the top 4 teams in the East) sucks for them. In reality though, this was supposed to be Oden vs. Duncan, which is why it was scheduled. Otherwise perhaps the Spurs would have played a different team instead.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Ed O said:


> Quick. Name the worst team in the NBA.


Minnesota had the same record as the Blazers last year and they've lost four of their top five scorers from last season - and the fifth, Randy Foye is out injured. Yeah, they've reloaded their roster with young talent from Boston in the KG trade, but that same young talent plus Paul Pierce won 24 games last year in Boston - in the Eastern Conference. That young talent may eventually gel and Minnesota may eventually return to respectable mediocrity, but for now Minnesota went from old and bad to young and worse.



Ed O said:


> It's probably not the Blazers, but they're certainly in the conversation.
> 
> Riley's complaint/joke/whatever might be motivating to the players and/or irritating to us... but it's not necessarily inaccurate.


He didn't say they are _one of the worst_ teams in the league, he said the Blazers are _the worst_ team in the league. That's where I think his statement is inaccurate.

It's too early to say definitively who is THE worst team in the league, but the Blazers weren't the worst last year and they won't be the worst this year (bold prediction time). Off the top of my head, I'd say Minnesota and Seattle are worse than the Blazers and will have worse records come the end of the season and that's just in the Northwest Division.

BNM


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> Minnesota had the same record as the Blazers last year and they've lost four of their top five scorers from last season - and the fifth, Randy Foye is out injured. Yeah, they've reloaded their roster with young talent from Boston in the KG trade, but that same young talent plus Paul Pierce won 24 games last year in Boston - in the Eastern Conference. That young talent may eventually gel and Minnesota may eventually return to respectable mediocrity, but for now Minnesota went from old and bad to young and worse.


You might be right. Or maybe not. Portland certainly isn't head and shoulders above the Timberwolves.



> He didn't say they are _one of the worst_ teams in the league, he said the Blazers are _the worst_ team in the league. That's where I think his statement is inaccurate.


What statement would have been more accurate, if he were to name the worst team in the NBA? My point is that the Blazers should be lumped in with the contenders for the worst.

I'm not claiming that Riley's statement is accurate, but it MIGHT be. And Blazers fans certainly aren't in a position, IMO, to be outraged at it given our horrible track record the last few years and our lack of improvement from last year.

Of course, for people that don't think Zach helped us last year? I suppose they are still under the impression the team is going to be better.



> It's too early to say definitively who is THE worst team in the league, but the Blazers weren't the worst last year and they won't be the worst this year (bold prediction time). Off the top of my head, I'd say Minnesota and Seattle are worse than the Blazers and will have worse records come the end of the season and that's just in the Northwest Division.


You might be right... the Sonics and the Wolves both are potentially (and probably) worse.

Ed O.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm not a betting woman but I don't think I will get a lot of arguments if I say the Timberwolves, Clippers, Sonics, Bobcats and probably Kings will end up with worse records than Portland. And that's if Portland has about the worst year I think possible.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

riley still > your favorite coach


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I wouldn't bet on the bobcats being worse. The Bobcats IMO are being underrated by most. The on they they lacked last year was offensive fire power, so what did they do? Added Jason Richardson. Their starting lineup is pretty solid IMO

PG, Felton
SG Richardson
SF Wallace
PF Okofur
C Brezec


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Schilly said:


> I wouldn't bet on the bobcats being worse. The Bobcats IMO are being underrated by most. The on they they lacked last year was offensive fire power, so what did they do? Added Jason Richardson. Their starting lineup is pretty solid IMO
> 
> PG, Felton
> SG Richardson
> ...


Charlotte's starting 5 does look solid, however their already thin bench has already been depleted with season ending injuries to Sean May and Adam Morrison. They had a ton of injuries last year and this year is looking like more of the same. If one of their starters goes down, they will really be hurting to field a competitive team with a very weak bench. Still, they play in the weak Eastern Conference and have improved their record every year. So, if they don't have any other significant injuries they might do OK. Unless they get hit even harder with injuries, I wouldn't expect them to be one of the bottom five teams in the league.

One team that I think will be worse than the Bobcats (and the Blazers) is the Bucks. They only won 28 games last season and let their 3rd leading scorer and best defender walk. They drafted Yi, but I don't think he'll have an immediate impact. He's not as talented (or as big) as Yao and it took Yao a couple years to adjust to the NBA game and the American culture. And I think Michale Redd is one of the most overrated players in the entire NBA. Sure he scores, but he's below average at everything else. He's a horrible defender and his rebound rate continues to plummet as his turnover rate continues to rise. Last year he had only two more assists than turn overs - but he's the "superstar" and max. contract guy they decided to build around. The Bucks, as a team were one of the worst in the league last year (29th of 30) - and if anything they'll be worse defensively this year. No wonder Yi didn't want to play for them.

BNM


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

when does the college season start?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Morrison doens't make the bench thinner, Hermann had already taken his role. May hurts them a bit, but he hasn't played reliable minutes since entering the league.

And on Milwaukee I hear ya bout Ruben, Yi will help a little but Villanueva needs to step up and be a stud. As far as Redd he might be a touch overrated, but lets' remember he missed 29 games last season. Having Redd healthy makes them better than htey were last season.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> You're both wrong (or maybe, both right). He was half-joking. Which I guess means he was also half-serious.
> 
> 
> 
> BNM


Yes and we all know what half joking means. Smiling on camera while ripping you in public. The joking part is he gets to rip you in public. The serious part is he meant what he said. :biggrin:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Schilly said:


> Morrison doens't make the bench thinner, Hermann had already taken his role. May hurts them a bit, but he hasn't played reliable minutes since entering the league.


Herrmann stepped into the starting line-up last March due to injuries. If the same thing happens this year, who gets Herrmann's minutes off the bench? Derek Anderson? While Morrison was behind Herrmann in the rotation, he was still in their top eight or nine players. So, losing him does make their already weak bench even weaker. Lord knows I'm not a Morrison fan, but at the very least he would have given them some scoring off the bench.

They also lost Brevin Knight. So, they re-signed Jeff McInnis as their back-up PG. Lord help them if Felton gets injured. McInnins is the only other PG on their roster. DA can play some PG in a pinch, but at this point in his career he can't come close to guarding younger, quicker PGs. This is what I mean by a thin bench. Lose a key starter to an injury and they will be hurting big time.

BNM


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

I think it is funny when posters say stuff like "you guys are getting too excited" and "this is not a big deal" followed by a 100 word essay lol


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Schilly said:


> And on Milwaukee I hear ya bout Ruben, Yi will help a little but Villanueva needs to step up and be a stud. As far as Redd he might be a touch overrated, but lets' remember he missed 29 games last season. Having Redd healthy makes them better than htey were last season.


I think Yi will actually hurt them initially. Like most rookies, he will struggle. Throw in the language and culture barriers - on top of adjusting to the level of competition in the NBA - and I think he'll have a tough rookie year. The potential is there to eventually be a solid starter, but I don't think it will happen this year.

Even without missing 29 games last year, Redd's rebounding has been on a downward trend and his turnovers an upward trend for quite a while. It seems like the more he scores, the less he does other things. And he is seriously one of the worst defensive SGs in the league. With him playing big minutes, it's no wonder the Bucks were second to last in team defense last year.

BNM


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> Herrmann stepped into the starting line-up last March due to injuries. If the same thing happens this year, who gets Herrmann's minutes off the bench? Derek Anderson? While Morrison was behind Herrmann in the rotation, he was still in their top eight or nine players. So, losing him does make their already weak bench even weaker. Lord knows I'm not a Morrison fan, but at the very least he would have given them some scoring off the bench.


They added Jason Richardson, who might be their best player. While Ammo might have helped them relative to where they are now, JRich certainly makes the team better than it was last year.



> They also lost Brevin Knight. So, they re-signed Jeff McInnis as their back-up PG. Lord help them if Felton gets injured. McInnins is the only other PG on their roster. DA can play some PG in a pinch, but at this point in his career he can't come close to guarding younger, quicker PGs. This is what I mean by a thin bench. Lose a key starter to an injury and they will be hurting big time.


The PG situation is horrible, but it's not much worse than ours. Less deep, as you point out, but not worse.

Ed O.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Lets make sign for him when he comes to the Garden. It shall read.
"Bottom feeders eh?"
"Cockroaches sink the Heat"


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> when does the college season start?


November 7th is the Zags first game.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Ed O said:


> They added Jason Richardson, who might be their best player. While Ammo might have helped them relative to where they are now, JRich certainly makes the team better than it was last year.


Exactly. That's why I said their starters were solid, but the loss of Morrison and May to injuries and Brevin Knight to free agency makes their bench very weak. 

Point being, as long as their starters are healthy they shouldn't be among the five worst teams in the league. Obviously losing a starter to injury hurts any team, but due to a lack of bench depth Charlotte seems especially vulnerable.

BNM


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I think Riley was just trying to make a point, I don't think he was giving an in-depth anlysis about team rankings.

The way I see it, the Blazers reputation has no where to go but up . . . it should be fun to experience the gradual national recognition this team might get this year.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

We lost a 20/10 scorer and our #1 pick, as well as our starter. We've improved internally and via the draft some, but it isn't apparent until we prove it.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I was glad to see the Heat take a beating from the Pistons in their home opener. In fact, their margin of defeat was greater than Portland's, the worst team in the league, playing on the road.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

I think the point of Riley's comment isn't whether or not it's accurate and it isn't whether or not he was purposely trying to rip the Blazers.

The point that makes Rileys comment irritating and definitely (IMO) locker room material is that it's something he just shouldn't have said - true or not. No team (or their fans) like to see any reference to them - including of-the-cuff comments - as being bad.


Hmmm. I wonder when the last time I posted was. Been a while.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

The fact that Riley laments not being given an easier opponent shows he knows his team is nothing special.

True Champions demand to compete against the very best.

Pretenders look for weak teams, favorable treatment from the refs, and miracles to bail them out.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Resume said:


> I think it is funny when posters say stuff like "you guys are getting too excited" and "this is not a big deal" followed by a 100 word essay lol


Dude, give it a ****ing rest. This is a MESSAGE board. People post messages. Get it? If you want to read a bunch of one-liners, try O-Live. If you don't like long posts, skip to the next short one. Be creative to solve your problem. But don't complain about grass growing.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Resume said:


> I think it is funny when posters say stuff like "you guys are getting too excited" and "this is not a big deal" followed by a 100 word essay lol


What school did you graduate from where they have 100 word essays? :lol:


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/48911/20071101/unfair_scheduling_for_heat/
> 
> Ummmm Pat, wipe the hair grease out of your eyes and watch the Blazers play before spouting off garbage like that.
> 
> I never have liked Riley. Probably the biggest slimeball coach out there.


Pat Riley: Didn't you used to be......

Pat Riley.


Man, this guy is so over. Not a good GM. I laughed when he paid big money for Walker. Won the ring in spite of a bunch of GM mistakes and the deep pockets of the owner. Though I think Riley mostly wasted that extra money.

Now, he makes excuses, instead of making a better team.

We can argue over the Portland dis, "worse team", and how its debatable, etc., but I think it just goes to Riley being out of touch. The schedule was made after the Blazers won the no. 1 pick, before Oden went down. If Riley was working his *** of like years gone by he would not have made the statement he did. He would have known what the heck he was talking about. He would have known more about the Blazers from scouting than any of us. Do any of you get the idea that he does now?

I don't.

It takes a ton of work to be a top tier coach. If you don't have the energy or fire like you used to, things might not work out like they used to.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Who is the worst team in the league NOW?!!? hahahahaha

Miami record = 8-26
Portland rec = 21-13

God I love this season!


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

Resume said:


> Who is the worst team in the league NOW?!!? hahahahaha
> 
> Miami record = 8-26
> Portland rec = 21-13
> ...


good one :laugh:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

LMAO! that's awesome. thanks for bumping this thread.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Resume said:


> Who is the worst team in the league NOW?!!? hahaahahaha




minnesota


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

This is reminding me of the old schoolyard taunt, "I am rubber, you are glue, it bounces off me and sticks to you."

Jeez, is there some way to send the thread to Riley?


My thanks too for bumping!


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

crowTrobot said:


> minnesota


This year, but they seem to have a future... (unless Kevin McHale ruins it, that is)

Do we really think Wade will stick around when his short-contract expires? I would not be surprised if Wade looks carefully at the future of this club and persuades Riley to rebuild by trading him...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, Riley can see how aweful Portland is on Jan 18 at their place. LOL


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> minnesota



Technically true, but remember, the Heat play in the East, where there are two very good teams, one decentish teams and a lot of duds. The T-Wolves played a tougher schedule. How many wins would Miami have in the West?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

crowTrobot said:


> minnesota


Perhaps, but it's a lot closer than it should be. How can a team with Shaquille O'Neal and Dwyane Wade be nearly as bad as the post-Garnett blown-up, rebuilding Timberwolves?

The Heat beat them by 4 back in December in Miami and they play in Minnesota tomorrow night. I wouldn't be surprised to see Minnesota beat them and even the season series. Minnesota is 3-13 at home and Miami is 4-15 on the road. Miami has lost 7 in a row and Minnesota has lost 8 consecutive games. It should be a close game and somebody has to win. I think the young Wolves sense a chance to get a rare win and play with enough intensity to beat the complacent Heat.

When the Blazers win their next title, I think would be fitting if they get to host the Heat on opening night so Pat can be there to watch our guy get their rings.

BNM


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm sure someone will show Riley's quote to the team after their game against Boston on the 16th and before the Heat game on the 18th.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

B_&_B said:


> I'm sure someone will show Riley's quote to the team after their game against Boston on the 16th and before the Heat game on the 18th.


If I was Nate, I'd make sure it was prominently displayed on the door entering the visitor's locker room in Miami on the afternoon of the 18th.

Also, the next time we play the Jazz, I'd paste a copy of Matt Harpring's "It was tough when what’s his name got hot" quote on the front of Martell's locker.

BNM


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

^^^ Yeah I can't wait for that game!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> If I was Nate, I'd make sure it was prominently displayed on the door entering the visitor's locker room in Miami on the afternoon of the 18th.
> 
> Also, the next time we play the Jazz, I'd paste a copy of Matt Harpring's "It was tough when what’s his name got hot" quote on the front of Martell's locker.
> 
> BNM


The Blazers won't be playing the Jazz again this year unless it's in the playoffs.

That might make for an interesting series. Kinda hard to imagine a Portland Utah series with out Stockton and Malone.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Resume said:


> Who is the worst team in the league NOW?!!? hahahahaha
> 
> Miami record = 8-26
> Portland rec = 21-13
> ...


wow you guys are pretty funny.. let it go..?

finally start winning some games so you bump old threads from when EVERYONE saw you as one of the worst teams in the league.

You really showed them!


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> wow you guys are pretty funny.. let it go..?
> 
> finally start winning some games so you bump old threads from when EVERYONE saw you as one of the worst teams in the league.
> 
> You really showed them!


Bitter much?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

OntheRocks said:


> Bitter much?


why bitter? you mean jealous over the Blazers cause they're suddenly winning games??
some of you got on the high-horse pretty quick huh.. the Blazers are doing great recently, the Heat the opposite.
I know that, I don't need to hear it everywhere I go and even on the Heat board.
But I hate how some of you have this elated sense of confidence and talk with an arrogance now. You didn't play any of the games ok, you watched the team. Settle down.

If you want to kno more of my opinion on the actual topic, a blazer fan brought it up on the Heat board and I already commented there.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, I admit I started that thread on the miami board. But seriously whats up with all these teams giving crap to the blazers in the last 2 years. We have obviously improved. Blazers were also called "roaches" by Ricky Davis (t-wolves) in Nov 5, 2006 and they lost to Portland. Us blazer fans are trying to get rid of the Jailblazers logo and other teams still scrap us down when we are trying to rebuild. Its obvious that coaches, espn isnt thinking of our team highly. I am just merely trying to defend for our team for the last two years of crap that we have been given (minus Zack R).


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Heat-Wolves is the highlight game tonight. I feel like the difference between the teams is that the Heat REALLY BADLY try to win and fail while the Wolves couldn't care less. The Wolves had a chance to compete with us the last time we played them but they are in "get good lotto position" mode. HOWEVER, Antoine Walker might bring it tonight. Stick it to his old team. I love Wade. Loved the 2006 Finals. But I gotta root Wolves here. Those boys have got to want to win occasionally and this is their chance.

Go Wolves.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> wow you guys are pretty funny.. let it go..?
> 
> finally start winning some games so you bump old threads from when EVERYONE saw you as one of the worst teams in the league.
> 
> You really showed them!


It's not like this thread is THAT old. It's from THIS season. Pat Riley called THIS YEAR'S Portland Trailblazers team the worst team in the league. He wasn't referring to the 2004-05 team - the one that WAS the worst team in the league. He insulted this year's squad - which was a classless move on Riley's part and totally uncalled for. And, IMHO that makes this thread relevant and Riley's quote perfect bulletin board material. I hope it is featured prominently in the visitor's locker room when the Blazers play in Miami on the 18th.

BNM


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Boob-No-More said:


> It's not like this thread is THAT old. It's from THIS season. Pat Riley called THIS YEAR'S Portland Trailblazers team the worst team in the league. He wasn't referring to the 2004-05 team - the one that WAS the worst team in the league. He insulted this year's squad - which was a classless move on Riley's part and totally uncalled for. And, IMHO that makes this thread relevant and Riley's quote perfect bulletin board material. I hope it is featured prominently in the visitor's locker room when the Blazers play in Miami on the 18th.
> 
> BNM


I agree it was a stupid comment on Riley's part. I for one thought he was just joking when he made the comments about the scheduling and just threw in the Blazers comment as part of his comparison (cause they WERE thought to be one of the worst teams). I don't believe he meant it as a personal insult but again, it was pretty stupid.

And Natedogg, I'm not one of those people giving the blazers' crap, though somehow I always find myself in these situations.
Anyway goodluck with your team and wish us luck against the Twolves!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I agree it was a stupid comment on Riley's part. I for one thought he was just joking when he made the comments about the scheduling and just threw in the Blazers comment as part of his comparison (cause they WERE thought to be one of the worst teams). I don't believe he meant it as a personal insult but again, it was pretty stupid.


Nobody likes to be told they suck, that they are the absolute worst at what they do - especially young men who are trying to establish themselves. Riley's remarks were completely unnecessary. He made them AFTER the game was over - a game that didn't even involve his team and had nothing to do with him. At the best, it comes across as sour grapes. At the worst, it becomes bulletin board material for a young, hungry team on the rise. 

It goes back to the old addage: "let a sleeping dog lie". If you kick a sleeping dog you take the unnecessary risk that it may rise up and bite you in the ***. That's exactly what Riley did, and he should know better. This is the kind of stupidity I expect from Ruben Patterson, not Pat Riley.

BNM


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> But I hate how some of you have this elated sense of confidence and talk with an arrogance now.


Kind of like Pat Riley? :lol:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

MARIS61 said:


> Kind of like Pat Riley? :lol:


Riley can be a "rat" sometimes, but you could say he's earned it. He's definately a winner and has achieved a ton in his career.
I'm talking to the people who say stupid **** like "bitter?" and "enjoy being the worst team in the league" when it's pretty clear those statements would have applied to them just months ago. But because THEIR TEAM goes on a sudden winning streak they're on top of the world and think they can make comments like these cause they have their team to back it up. I don't need to remind you that you were a horrible basketball team just a while ago (that's not hating, it's the truth).

But anyway I already said Riley's comments were pretty stupid so...?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I don't need to remind you that you were a horrible basketball team just a while ago (that's not hating, it's the truth).


Actually, I strongly disagree. We never stopped being a good team. We've always had top talent. We just went through a period of horribly inept management and inexperienced coaching the last few years.

Now that Nate's development has started he's learning to teach and let the players play.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Blazers - 21-13
Heat - 8-27

lmao, i'm so happy Ricky Davis is on their team.. they fit perfectly together. I'm just waitin for Riley to bail, Wade to complain EVERY SHOT, Ricky Davis to kill the chemistry and chuck an ungodly amount of shots up, and Shaq to keep sittin' out with a bad hip (lmao).

Looks like we get the last laugh. Wait til next year when shaq gets a taste of his own medicine and Oden dunks on top of him.

Until then, Remember this miami?

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VO3Q41IswGY&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VO3Q41IswGY&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Get used to seeing Roys backside Wade, you couldn't guard him to save your life.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

What did I just say about letting a sleeping dog lie? No need to woof when your on top of the world. You might not be there forever, so better to be a class act while you are. When you're good it's obvious and everyone can see it. No need to be a jerk about it. That only makes us Blazer fans look as smug and foolish as Pat Riley. Don't you see the irony of your actions?

BNM


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

MARIS61 said:


> Actually, I strongly disagree. We never stopped being a good team. We've always had top talent. We just went through a period of horribly inept management and inexperienced coaching the last few years.
> 
> Now that Nate's development has started he's learning to teach and let the players play.


OK, fine. I wasn't arguing that your players sucked or anything, just that you were at the bottom of the league yourself just a while ago (it was in relation to my comment about some fans).

And yea anything else I was going to say, I've alredy said or BNM has already said.


----------

